# Anxiety over no leash romps.



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Brandon, 
P&M still are not off lead. There is no place really safe for us to let them be leash free. When we take them to Austin at my son's, there are several fenced acres for them to run in and they love it, but I'm not willing to risk their safety otherwise.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't trust my two off lead anywhere but in the back yard (fenced). They generally listen, but if they see a squirrel, all bets are off. Toby and Jack I trusted, but that took a long time.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

So, let me ask you since we're attending the same event next weekend will you let them run there? 

*B!*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> So, let me ask you since we're attending the same event next weekend will you let them run there?
> 
> *B!*


NO.... I have 12' leads that they'll be able to explore on. I think it could be disaster to allow them off in that "exciting.... high stress" environment. I might experiment with dropped lead to just see how they do, but only if the situation is such that we can quickly grab the lead if need be. And B, these are very mellow girls.... not at all high energy...... I'm just of the better safe than sorry school.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't let any of mine off lead when we're not in a fenced in area. Luke will run about thirty feet ahead of you, stop, turn around, and totally give you this, "come and get me" look. He's rotten!  But no, none of mine are ever off lead when we're not in a fenced in area.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I can relate to the anxiety over this and it took me till Asia was consitently coming and being able to do sits and downs with distractions in obedience class and in practice. She is now very reliable off leash when hiking but I never have her off in areas where there are any roads. You will know when it is time to try in safe areas. Maybe have her on a long lead so you can grab her if she trys to bolt and also correct her if she doesn't come when called. I also always have a high value treat with me(weiners) and this works wonders if you have a piggy Golden like mine!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is always a bit scary letting them off lead the first few times. A large fenced in area is the best place to start. Once you have worked for a while their and are comfortable you can try a large open area with no vehicles around. In my experience most goldens will not wander too far from their people.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

my 2 go off lead all the time. they are very reliable & I trust them to always come when called. 

I am sensible about it though, they are dogs-things happen. I would never allow them loose when there is a danger involved (unpredictable dogs, very busy street, etc.) 

they have a very good recall & leave-it commands. as well as boundary training on pavement. they won't step foot on a surface other than grass or gravel without permission.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Having your dogs off lead during their walks is part of every day life over here and most dogs are given freedom to run and explore on their walks (it is almost considered cruel if your dogs aren't off the lead as I found out when looking after two dogs that I didn't trust, people were very forward in commenting!) 

I think the key is to start young...very young! Especially when dealing with pupies I would suggest letting them off (in SAFE areas) from day one. Harry hasn't experienced a walk where he hasn't been off the lead since 8 weeks old. A puppy will naturally follow you and will not wander far so it instills it in them from a young age. Always have a stash of tasty treats which will definitely make you more interesting than whatever is going on and try calling her back after a few minutes and see how she does. If you find she cannot be trusted then simply put her back on...it would be a very odd puppy to run for the hills on their first time off the lead, she is most likely to stay close and gradually as she gets braver she may wander further...that is where the recall training comes in! You need to practise at first in a area with few distractions and gradually build it up. I find most dogs have a safe distance that they are comfortable to wander before coming back to 'check in' 

You should definitely try her off lead...especially if her recall is good at home. Giving a dog their freedom and free will to walk/run where they want on a walk is the absolute most important thing you can achieve with a dog, for their quality of life. Every dog should have that right and I genuinely feel sorry for dogs that don't get that everyday, nothing we can do can quite match that natural instinct to run/sniff/chase/play where they want (without being led their on a 4ft lead) So find a safe place, have some tasty treats and see how she does! If you are really nervous start by using a long line to be sure she won't do a runner, but I would put money on the fact that she will stay within a safe distance.


----------



## origin8or (Sep 7, 2007)

These are interesting responses. 

Our golden (Butters) is off leash more often than not on our nature walks. I give him a lot of freedom as he explores in the forest around us but as soon as we change direction or take a fork in the path, a simple "this way," get's him back on track. A few times if he's smelling an interesting tree or grass no amount of calling can get him to come. At that point we walk back to him, hook up the leash and walk for a bit with the leash on. He's now getting the point that if he doesn't come, it's back on the leash.

We started the off leash training when he was just over 1 year. He would consistetly walk on leash with total slack and right at our side. A few walks on the way home when about 100' away I would unhook him and run home with him chasing me down. Then right into the house. We started fully off-leash training at the enclosed dog park where we would throw a tennis ball and get him to fetch. Once the recalls on fetch seemed stable we ventured onto the paths. Maybe we're lucky as he kind of gets worried when he can't see us around and comes barreling down the paths to catch up. He's really keen to stay with the group.

Our Husky (Nikita) on the other hand, no way she's ever off leash. I have a 50' lead that I run with her on while Butters is usually up ahead. There's too many squirrels, rabbits and open forest to distract her and she has zero recall. But then again, we had Butters from a pup and Nikita is a rescue, so there might be something to training early.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

How did you guys get a recall strong enough to feel comfortable letting them off lead? I have worked for hours with ideas from the trainer...and they still sometimes look at me as if to say, "Yeah, not so much."


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

And where I live, there is no safe off-lead area other than a dog park, which we don't visit. There's just too much traffic and too many crabby and dog-fearful people around here. It's a pity, really.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Living in a large city and one that has a leash law really restricts the ability to have them off lead. We have a park right out our back gate, but still it is bounded by semi busy streets. Even with a decent recall, I think a squirrel or other attraction could lead them into harm's way. If we lived in a more rural area the situation perhaps would be different.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Blaireli said:


> How did you guys get a recall strong enough to feel comfortable letting them off lead? I have worked for hours with ideas from the trainer...and they still sometimes look at me as if to say, "Yeah, not so much."


ah well, that is the beauty of letting them off when they are tiny pups...you never seem to hit that stage where they think 'ah ha...FREEDOM' they are completely used to it and it is no big deal...of course you should do recall training with them as part of their walk as they grow up. Tilly can be guilty of wandering further and not coming back immediately but she is always in a safe area so I probably let her get away with more than I should. She always does come back though she may just sniff around for a little before she does! Harry (who has been off lead from a puppy) has a frickin amazing recall...and it has never been an issue in the slightest, it is just what he has always known.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I feel lucky in this aspect as we live in a large rural area. We don't have a fenced in yard, unless you count barb wire, that she can easily go under. She naturally picked up that when I whistle at her that means far enough, stop and wait. Another whistle or call will bring her back. 

I think you'll be surprised at how well they stick around you when they are off lead, but agree that an event with lots of excitement is probably not the place to try it.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Talk about leash laws. Here in Keller I'm not even sure pets are allowed in the city parks. This has been a good discussion. I guess I need to spend MANY hours in the backyard getting her to come and stay and heel off lead with some kind of uber treats.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My three have been off leash up at the lake from the time they were young. Up there, I don't even worry about it. We take long walks up the road that leads to my parents' place. We may have 1 or 2 cars come by on our walks, but the speed limit is 20 mph and I generally walk in the middle of the road so that they have to come to a stop so I can get the dogs to move over. They come when they are called and generally don't leave my parents' yard up there.

Where I live, though, I would not let them off leash. I am in the city. When I go to the greenway to walk them in the evening, I can let Jasper off leash in the creek because he won't go anywhere, but Danny and Jasmine can get distracted by other dogs or kids so they stay on leash all the time there.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

here's how I decide:

I practice the recall on a short lead. I walk the dog up to a great distraction (smelly bush, dried worm on the sidewalk, another dog, etc.). Call the dog. If the dog doesn't spin around and come to you, he's not ready to face the distractions he'll encounter when off lead.

BTW - calling the dog off distractions while on lead is a great training game. If you call the dog and he doesn't come, don't repeat yourself, just give a little tug on the dog to orient him your way. He'll turn around at that point, almost as if he's saying, "Oh, were you talking to me?" and when he does, you spring into action, "GOOD!" start running away a few steps so he's chasing you, and then have a HUGE party with treats, petting, play, etc. I call this a call off and I do them ALL THE TIME! Trick is to do it on leash so you have a way to help the dog if he screws up.

You literally want to have hundreds of call offs under your belt before you contemplate off leash work. I do at least 5 on evey walk.

THEN, see if you can find a fenced area to practice off leash for the first time. If all goes well, consider off leash time in "safe" open areas. (Or should I say, "safer" open areas.)

Just my two cents.


----------

